# Canadian Experience Class



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

I am currently on my first year off my IEC working holiday visa and I already have my 2nd year visa obtained a few months ago. I recently secured a role as an Administrative Assistant role and I believe that would qualify me for PR provided I can secure 12 months of experience. I see that it is class under the Skill Level B so would I be alright?

If this isn't possible for some reason what are my other options to consider. I would like to stay in Canada for the foreseeable future if I can.

Many thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You cannot apply for CEC off an IEC WHV. You would have to have your employer apply for a LMO (Labour Market Option) to employ you as an overseas worker and you would get a TWP from which you could apply for CEC after 12 months. I would think it unlikely an employer would get a LMO for an admin assistant.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Liam(at)Large said:


> You cannot apply for CEC off an IEC WHV. You would have to have your employer apply for a LMO (Labour Market Option) to employ you as an overseas worker and you would get a TWP from which you could apply for CEC after 12 months. I would think it unlikely an employer would get a LMO for an admin assistant.


Well I've just checked again on the CIC website and that job is listed under the skills level B which would be enough to qualify for PR as long as I have 12 months of experience. Other people have told me otherwise but thanks for info though.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

ChungyUK said:


> Well I've just checked again on the CIC website and that job is listed under the skills level B which would be enough to qualify for PR as long as I have 12 months of experience. Other people have told me otherwise but thanks for info though.


Has nothing to do with the job skills level but the visa you are working it under, from CIC website:

"If you are a *temporary foreign worker* or a *foreign student*, and have skilled work experience in Canada, you may be in a good position to move from temporary to permanent residence under the (CEC)." Canadian Experience Class

IEC WHV does not fall in to those categories.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Has nothing to do with the job skills level but the visa you are working it under, from CIC website:
> 
> "If you are a *temporary foreign worker* or a *foreign student*, and have skilled work experience in Canada, you may be in a good position to move from temporary to permanent residence under the (CEC)." Canadian Experience Class
> 
> IEC WHV does not fall in to those categories.


I agree completely with Liam's position and furthermore if someone could come to Canada on a IEC visa and from there obtain PR status it would e totally unfair to those who follow the proper paths.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i know this is a really old thread but i wasn't sure if i should open a new one or not so i appologize in advance...

i too have been looking into options to extend my stay (once that time arrives) and assumed the CEC would be an option, though, the website doesnt specify if WHV's are excluded. All i could find was the below, are we 100% sure that WHV are excluded? i would hate to start down that path and hit a roadblock 


Who cannot apply for permanent residence under the Canadian Experience Class?

The Canadian Experience Class is for people who already have skilled work experience in Canada.

You cannot apply for permanent residence under the Canadian Experience Class if you: 
•gained your work experience without the proper authorization (for example, illegally, as an undocumented worker),
•gained your work experience in a job not classified as skill type 0, or skill level A or B according to the National Occupational Classification,
•gained your experience while on a student work permit (co-op, off-campus, or on-campus), or
•have less than one year of full-time (or an equal amount in part-time) skilled work experience in Canada.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

nevermind, found the answer;
Does my experience under a working holiday program count toward the work experience requirement?

Yes, it does, if you worked in one or more of these National Occupational Classification (NOC) categories:
•Skill Type 0 (managerial occupations),
•Skill Level A (professional occupations) or
•Skill Level B (technical occupations and skilled trades).

For more information, please consult the Canadian Experience Class application instruction guide.


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

RhychelleW said:


> nevermind, found the answer;
> Does my experience under a working holiday program count toward the work experience requirement?
> 
> Yes, it does, if you worked in one or more of these National Occupational Classification (NOC) categories:
> ...


Thank you so much for clearing that up for me. I'm good to go and I will apply for PR once I have 12 months of experience under the skill level B. Thanks!!


----------

